# Odd Problem - No Servers in cod4



## RoBe (Dec 26, 2006)

I had this problem before and couldn't fix it so i reinstalled this morning, updated to 1.1-1.3-1.4-1.5 all in order but still nothing. Checked kapersky and it's allowed through the firewall but its local ip is 0.0.0.0, dunno if it's meant to be that but it seemed a bit odd. I've checked the source in game and it's set to internet, still nothing

I've had it working fine on my other pc (xp mce) so i'm thinking that vista might be doing with it?

any suggestions?


----------



## pjhutch (Aug 23, 2005)

Well, the 0.0.0.0 is not correct. Open a command prompt and type IPCONFIG /ALL. what do you get?
Check that the DHCP service is enabled on your router if you are not getting an IP address.


----------



## RoBe (Dec 26, 2006)

dhcp is enabled and everything under ipconfig seems normal. All my other games/apps can acess the internet fine, it's just cod4 for some reason


----------



## johnsonwk2 (Apr 8, 2008)

I have a lot of issues with cod4 with my router that for the life of me I can't fix. For example when I load the multiplayer game, my internet on the network shuts off for about 2 min. This is one of about 10 problems...but since it's a great game I ignore it


----------



## pjhutch (Aug 23, 2005)

See http://www.codboards.com/archive/index.php/t-20131.html for some hints.


----------



## RoBe (Dec 26, 2006)

i've tried everything in that link and still nothing 

i've tried shutting off kapersky and then trying but there are still no servers showing up


----------



## PrivatePC (Aug 4, 2007)

Type COD4 newest update download in google. The reason must be you do not of correct version.


----------



## RoBe (Dec 26, 2006)

i've updated to 1.5 already. I'll uninstall and try again later on.

Do the patches go 1.1 - 1.2 - 1.3 - 1.4 - 1.5 ? so i might have missed out 1.2?


----------



## courtlandhui (Oct 16, 2004)

i don't think you have to install the patches in order, just install 1.5 and you should be fine.


----------



## RoBe (Dec 26, 2006)

Maybe not, but you need 1.4 cause it has the winter crash map in it.


----------



## Jeieb (Apr 13, 2008)

Im having the same problems and ive been browsing forums for about 3 hours now and nothing works its updated all the way, I did it in order to from 1.1 to 1.5 maybe thats the problem im going to check that but i really cant find an answer anywher. really pisses me off because online play is the only reason imo to own the thing.


----------

